# Dumping Trash in the Ohio River



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I am not talking about someone throwing a water bottle in the river . There were thousands and thousands of plastic containers washed ashore all up and down the river . Starting from Eagle creek to Brush Creek . Somewhere up river some trash company is dumping trash truck loads into the river .
I saw people camping this weekend in spots this weekend just covered with trash plastic containers and such .
Anyone near the river know of such a dump site ? We need to find out where this is happening and report it .


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Can you take pics? Send it to the local authorities!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder if it really came floating down from WV side as there are a lot of dumping sites along the rivers and tribs.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

rivers been covered with that kind of trash as long as i can remember i can go down there now get 20 footballs 10 basketballs anything you can think of .. just drive up any holler and you will see that alot of the folks down there just throw there trash out back of the house.. big rain comes and it all washes down to the big river its sad but there so poor they,d rather eat than pay a garbage man and its only going to get worse because people our getting poorer by the minute. A COUNTRY THAT MAKES NOTHING HAS NOTHING we,ve been sold down the river ladies and gentlemen pun intented


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Livtofish you are right about the basketballs and footballs I know I saw 30 this weekend . Which makes me think it is coming from some big city , poor country folk don't have that many . All I know is it is upstream of Brush creek,Portsmouth maybe . All of the bigger cities on the KY side are clean compared to anything on the Ohio side . Sad state it is .


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

cj i have to disagree a little  80% of my family live up them hollers and our on welfare and they have more toys than ill ever have working for a living


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just go to ANY dam after the water goes down and take a look at what hangs around in the gates.Trash, trash and more trash and it always comes from Upriver.I've seen enough tires the last few days to start a tire factory.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I just spent the memorial weekend at Grayson Lake (north eastern Ky.) noticed the same thing. Lake and shore line was full of junk. Attributed to the heavy rains and wash out of the hollows. Sure was not like that last year. Imagine
the Ohio saw the same kind deluge and ended up being the receptacle of all the trash dumps.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Think about the size of that drainage basin for a minute. Cincy is roughly the middle, and it extends to Northern Ohio, mid-Kentucky, mid-West Virgina, and mid-Pennsylvania above us. The river just happens to be at the bottom, and you know what they say about which way crap goes...


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Honest to God Cinn. drinking water is pumped out of the river . I don't care how much you boil it .I don't want to drink it .


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What would boiling it do?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

C J Hughes said:


> Honest to God Cinn. drinking water is pumped out of the river . I don't care how much you boil it .I don't want to drink it .


Cincinnati tap water is just about as safe as any in the country. Go to any outlet and drink all you can. Unlike well water or cistern water, no need to worry about poopin' your guts out an hour later...


http://www.uc.edu/gissa/projects/drinkingwater/

Now if you go swimming below the sewer plant outlet, yer on yer own...


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

True the Cinn water is as good as any .


----------

